# Waxy Monkey Tree Frog



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

Basically I bought a waxy monkey tree frog, I've had him in a 16x10x10 tank with a 40W lamp 7W heat pad, but being a tree frog I moved him into an 18x18x24 tank to give him height. Problem is that he's not really taken advantage of moving up into the height of the branches, he also looks chunky all of a sudden, now is this my mistake by putting a 40W still and slowing down his metabilism, thats made him not move or digest his food, I was worried I was over feeding him too as he's getting about 4 black crickets a day but theres some running around that haven't been caught. I've put a 60w now to see if the temp will raise for him as it was a bit lower than wanted at 80'F. Does anyone know if the enclosure 18x18x24 is big enough for two? 
cheers Rufus


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

How bigs the viv, and how much did you pay for the frog?...just wondering I want a pair


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Id say its probably because of the stress of moving him - hes been from the shop, to the small viv to the viv hes in now. He needs to get aclimatised. Id leave him be for a couple of days. Put enough food in there and then leave him be for a while and he should soon pick up his appetite again.
Please be aware not to have too many black crickets left running around. They are visious little bu*gers and can munch on your frog.

Id say that size viv will be a tad small for two considering theyll grow into the size of a fist! I take it hes a juvie?

Hope this helps


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

paid 100 for him but i saw an advert for 90 from leaping-lizards easter offer on here somewhere. but they're up north like leeds I think, and I'm in kent. the viv is 1.5ft wide and deep 2ft tall is that not big enough for to? changing his water shouldn't stress him out too much either should it? I was told he's not going to grow much.
my bro was playing with his eos this is what he took
Picasa Web Albums - Joe - 17/03/2008 R...
this is him before the move into new viv. some one said not to put them into large viv's as this will stress them?? or is it just moving full stop


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi, gorgeous frog youve got there  I cant really tell the size of him from that photo but he looks klike the mid range species. Do you know the exact species? I assumed he was a giant but by looking at the markings i think hes a Phyllomedusa sauvagii (painted monkey frog). So in that case two would be ok for that sized viv 
A large viv will be fine, itll no doubt be the new environment and the stress of being moved so many times. Id try to keep an eye on the temps and keep them high aswel. You could always try a heat lamp as opposed to a spot to keep the heat up 

hope this helps


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

I just wana check leaving the heat pad on in one side is ok? doesn't have to be on a timer like the light? I was told when I bought him to keep moisture down but reading a care sheet from another site it says mists them once every 3 days. do you have any waxy's yourself mad4frogs? thats brilliant advise, trying to find anything in books or online seems to be a general care style. he was sold as a waxy monkey tree frog further than that I'm not sure, is there a further description i should be asking about? when I got him there were 3 in the viv being 100 squid I only got the one that day, the other two were darker green more like a whites, when you say giant and say two should be ok, earlier it was questioned tha the viv would be too small. I might try a heat lamp, 

how vital is a uvb lamp I asked someone is a shop who said reps+.. use it for digestion and bone regenertion/calcium, he said for an animal thats nocturnal it's not escential as the frog is active at night and basks by day where should it fall on this theory and was he right?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I know nothing bout this sorta frog but he's stunning!!!


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah he is a stunning frog, love to see some more pics of him : victory:


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

saw one today that was brown bellied and quite alot larger but still sold as waxy monkey tree frog, it was about 4/5 inch from nose to tail, will have to wait for my new camera for more pics.


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

hi, there are many species of monkey treefrogs (known under the phyllomedusa species) these are the most common:

Sharp- Backed Monkey Treefrog (phyllomedusa Vaillanti)
Various Tigerlegged Monkey Treefrog (phyllomedusa Azurea)
Orange-legged Monkey Treefrog (phyllomedusa Hypocondrialis)
Painted Waxy Monkey Treefrogs (phyllomedusa Sauvagii)
Giant Waxy Monkey Treefrog (phyllomedusa Bicolor)



Their size can range from 1 1/2" for tigerlegs, up to 4" for painted waxies & up to 6" for the giant waxies. which is probably why you have seen a larger one. Either yours is not fully grown yet or you saw a giant waxy. but also their size can depend on gender too. 



> I was told when I bought him to keep moisture down


yes Id keep humidty low than most tropical species at around 60% but i would spray him aswel. Every 3 -6 days will be fine.



> do you have any waxy's yourself mad4frogs?


 I have the Phyllomedusa azurea species but have done my research on all trhe waxies 
heres one of mine











> how vital is a uvb lamp I asked someone is a shop who said reps+.. use it for digestion and bone regenertion/calcium, he said for an animal thats nocturnal it's not escential as the frog is active at night and basks by day where should it fall on this theory and was he right?


It not vital. I dont use uvb bulbs on any of my amphibs cause like he said the bulb isnt on when they are active at night and during the day all my nocturnal frogs sleep under the plants so wouldnt beneifit from it anyway. As long as you are dusting your crickets with vits &/or using zolcal-d (calcium suppliment) then itll be fine not to use them. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

that frog has brilliant markings, I'd only seen a green backed version of a tiger legged, but with more cruising of the net I'm sure I'll pick up more variations, any sites books or anything that you've found to be really helpful either background/behaviour or anything related?

cheers for all the advice feel like I'm bleeding you of your knowledge. really appreceate it.


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats no problem I dont mind being bled  Im glad to see at least some people take time to properly find out about their frogs. 

There are loads of variations of the waxy species, ive just put the most common ones on here. Their colours can vary alot from browns to bright greens. and the tiger legs also vary from yellow to orange depending on breeding.

My knowledge comes from years of keeping frogs, reading and absorbing as much info about them as I can...yes im obscessed, frogs are addictive  

If theres anything else you want to ask ill be happy to help


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice frog! 

Yes frogs are bl**dy addictive and my wife is becoming concerned :lol2:

Nice to see another Essex frog nut on here too!


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

yey another Essex frog nut  not many of us around 

yeap defo becomes more and more addictive. My hubby gets worried now when something gets moved and I just sit looking at the space  You start of with a couple and as the years go by you end up with 70 and still growing!


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

I know this is well off topic but what's your fav frog for behaviour or markings or what ever?


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

oooh youre trying to make me choose, well

for character: My fav frog would have to be my PDFs d.tinc 'alanis' cause they are so full of character  I only have to open the door and theyre out on my jumper!

Also another fav is the tigerlegs cause they are just so different. they way they climb is so comical cause they litterally climb like monkeys and can hang by one arm 

For markings: My fav frog would have to be d. variabilis or any of the redeyed treefrog family.

Its so hard to chose I luv all frogs and could give you a valid reason for liking everyone of them


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

As you said leave him be with enough food he'll sort himself out, he's now taken to residing inside the cork bark tree he has in the corner, he's not spending much time in the heat, like direct heat if anything he's hiding away from the light, I'm not worried about his health now, as the crickets are gone and he's dirtied his water and left the odd stool about. so even though he didn't look like he's moved he has.


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Im glad to hear that  
As long as he has the light if he wants it he will either take full opportunity to use it or like you say hide away from it. my monkeys all tend to hide away from it to be honest. most days they look like they havent moved from the same spot all night but then the water is soiled etc so you can always tell if theyve been up snacking


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

I had him on a shelf above my bed so at night I'd see a silhoette of his lbody pressed against the glass, now he's moved across the he's harder to focus on.


----------

